# Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and why?



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2010)

I thought I'd start a new series of discussion threads.  Depending on how they go I'll create a new discussion thread every week or so.

So to start -

*What's your favourite part of the planted tank hobby and explain why?*

Do you prefer the gardening aspects, maintaining and pruning plants, or do you prefer the creative side, planning and implementing new design ideas?  

Perhaps you're into the science, calculating and mixing your own dry chemicals.

Maybe you're into the fish?

Personally I like it all, but these days prefer the creative side of implementing new design ideas, seeing aquascapes develop and mature, and photography.

Whatever it is, discuss it here and hopefully we'll create an interesting thread.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

For me it's the hardscaping, as that's what I feel is my strongest ability in this hobby   I love the initial vision, and trying to scribble ideas onto a scrap of paper.  Then, playing with rocks or wood until I get something I like the look of.  I like that process, and the way it can either just click into place or require days of tweaking and fiddling with the that one stone until your happy.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

I prefer the creative side i think. Starting a new layout is my favorite thing in the world.
Using stylish equipment to compliment the layout and it's surroundings is also a favorite of mine

I also like some of the science behind it, finding out what benefits or hinders growth in a particular plant etc.


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and*

Apart from the overall beauty of a nicely planted tank I enjoy the fact that it never stays the same, watching a tank adapt into a mature display, and having a little bit of my own mother nature to tend to is great.


----------



## Ben M (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

i prefer the planning/scaping. i love drawing out designs, and then making them, but i always start fiddling after i've finished, which annoys my mum.  i also like to take pics every so often, so i can see how the tank has progressed.

cheers


----------



## Krishs Bettas (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

I like the fish side and the prunning and planting side   .
I like the fish side because it's interesting to see how the behaviour and how they breed.
And then I like the prunning and planting side because I find it fun   (you all think I'm wird now)


----------



## Garuf (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

For me it's the scaping and the artistic side of it, but also the satisfaction from the gardening side. It's the best feeling to have healthy plants and know that everything is as good as it could be. I love watching it mature too, something I've never really got to enjoy unfortunately. 

I love watching the fish and looking after them and seeing their behaviour, I've always liked breeding fish but i'll admit It's something you either have time for or don't and more often than not I don't have time for it. 

There's only really one aspect I don't enjoy and that's photography, but I understand it's importance to the hobby. If I was better equipped both skill and equipment wise, I'm sure I'd enjoy it more but for me it's not the be all and end all, a photograph can lie and a great scape can look terrible in a picture and vice versa, a photograph tends to be for other peoples enjoyment and not my own and that aspect I don't really like. I understand that if it wasn't for photography none of us would be in the hobby and it's how our hobby progresses but if it were up to me I'd like people to see my tanks in the flesh, every time.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

For me - its watching the fish. I relate it too an underwater world that cannot be normally seen. For example you are walking on the tow path of a canal or river or lake or even the sea and wonder "what is actually happening beneath that surface water" and with having a planted tank + fish gives you an in-site into the underwater world.

TV has helped giving an in-site but is nothing like having / watching the real thing.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

Great responses, all!  Thanks. 

Keep them coming, please!


----------



## NeilW (13 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and*

For me its both the design and aesthetic aspect.  I love the surrealism of seeing a lush green cube of nature in amongst a very 'manmade' living room.  Its also nice to be able to design in materials and textures from nature as I'm more used to making things with paper, ink and a computer.  The whole natural science is fascinating too, just like having your own episode of BBC's _Life_ in your house.


----------



## tel (14 Apr 2010)

For me each aspect brings it's own challenges. The initial layout I find particualrly enjoyable as I am trying to get an image in my head into a real environment. With this also goes the evolution in that what one has in mind may change and naturally develop of it's own accord. Which reminds me of all things Japanese tea ceremonies
( long story).
The planting stages I find difficult as I cannot as yet visualise growth and so I tend to get the balance wrong.
Dosing and Co2 bring about their own challenges in trying to find the correct balance between all the variables, this for me is enjoyably frustrating and currently in pratice.
I could go on but shan't
Cheers tel


----------



## CeeJay (15 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

Hi all.

Healthy plants is what it's all about for me. I find it so satisfying when you get it right   
Whilst I like the 'scaping' bit, and I'm in awe at some of the stunning scapes around here. I'm not very good at 'scaping' at the moment , but still learning.
Also, I might be imagining this, but a healthy planted tank certainly appears to be conducive to good fish health too. Win, win situation   .
I've come a long way with the help of you guys and gals in the past 12 months   .
UKAPS rocks


----------



## ghostsword (16 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

For me the favorite part of the hobby is learning how to keeping aquatic plants, from little plantlets to massive Amazon's. 

I still do not understand much about scapes, and how to go about with them, hence of my plants are on pots, and growing like mad. 

I am really enjoying keeping hard plants and doing my best to bring the best out of them.

A steep learning curve, but I am getting the hang of it, thanks to the forum and posts, learning all the way.


----------



## Mowze (16 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

Its my life! Iv been interested in fish as long as I can remember, fishing, keeping fish, growing plants and mixing different things together to see what would happen since I could walk, I started working in aquatics when I was 15 went to Sparsholt when I "finished" my A levels and the rest is history!
 Iv always been into plants, fishkeeping, chemistry, taking things apart, re-building them and DIYing new things it only made sense that I put them all together and I ended up with this! I love what I do and I love everything about the whole scene be it aquatic plants (my main interest), ponds, marine fish and just about everything else there is to do with fish!


----------



## rawr (18 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

I would see myself as quite knowledgeable but not successful or 'good' at the whole aquascapilng/fishkeeping hobby. I like the initial stage of an aquascape, e.g. planning it and hardscaping an aquarium. It's usually downhill from there for me!  I like just thinking up new ideas and how they might work or look in theory. 

I also love the fishkeeping side of things, or at least just viewing a tank with fish in etc.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

For me its seeing how close the 'end' result is to the original idea.  At the moment I am enjoying seeing how long it can stay 'within' the original plan 

AC


----------



## Gill (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

For Me its the experimentation of using different things/ideas. Looking at things and thinking how they can be used in the scaping. 
Looking/scouring for hardscapes and then, what can be done with them. 
Watching your scape evolve after the inital scaping and frustration. 
Finding new fish and watching how they live and thrive in your tank. 
I find the High tech, pristine tanks kind of drab, I much prefer a more wild and natural feeling, to the overscpaed and tweeked tanks. 

I enjoy the Challenge of Scaping Smaller Tanks, and seeing what can be done withing the restraints of the size. 

Walking along in the park or along the canal towpath and wondering what that plant is and how can it be used. looking at rocks and wood on the banks and also thinking the same. 

Another Aspect I really enjoy is Breeding and seeing what mixes produce what. Like at the moment i am breeding the red tiger endlers with Japanese blue feathertail guppies. The result so far is very interesting to see what gentics are stronger and which are weaker. So far Jap Blue is Showing less dominance over the Tiger, But somehow there is Red Chested/Black Bar Endler in the Mix. This I will try and remove, as Black Bar/chested is a Very Dominant Gene and will dominate the other Genes.


----------



## whitey (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

Hi.
For me I think the most important/exciting aspect is science behind the hobby. Biology and chemistry. From simple articles on Internet about PMDD, I'm going trough wiki photosynthesis definition, to more complicated description how actually everything works, trying to find some books about that. Because I'm engineer it's like discovering new ocean of information, previously I had no opportunity to really look on that side, really exciting. That's probably why for me always the most important question at the end of the day is "why" ("how" is also important, if you need to act quickly   ).
Cheers


----------



## paul.in.kendal (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

At its very simplest, my favourite part of the hobby is - glitter lines!  For me the movement they provide brings the whole scape to life in a way the fish and swaying plants can't - weird I know.

More seriously, like Luis I really enjoy learning how to grow plants well - in fact, learning generally.  Getting to grips with a new discipline is always a great challenge, and aquascaping brings together plant-husbandry, technology, aesthetics, artistry and home-making in a wonderfully novel and engrossing way.

Finally, I like being able to share a thoroughly nerdy pursuit with other enthusiasts via UKAPS.  While anyone visiting our home will appreciate my pretty box of light, colour and movement, the work that goes into creating it can only be properly appreciated by other addicts - thanks UKAPS!


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

I think it is safe to say I like all aspects of the hobby. 
I don't say that casually! ...The very fact that there are a number of varied aspects goes are instrumental in making the hobby so appealing.

A couple of aspects of the hobby that I do not think have been touched on (I could be wrong, sorry if I missed this)...

Collecting.
Being able to grow and swap plants is a great outlet for my geeky urge to collect. (I'm a geek and not ashamed to admit it!)

Socialising.
I really enjoy meeting up with other hobbyists.  The internet allows you to transform a quick pop down to the LFS into an enjoyable day out with other hobbyists.


----------



## ghostsword (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Collecting.
> Being able to grow and swap plants is a great outlet for my geeky urge to collect. (I'm a geek and not ashamed to admit it!)



Would be safe to assume that the planted tank is a geeky thing to do? 
For example, look at the tank of "AlwaysBroke" and you could see that it is a very technical thing to have, or at what Mowze, LondonDragon, and the countless of users on the forum that have timers, measure things by the grams, etc, etc.. 

The toolkit alone needed to maintain a planted tank can run into the dozens..


----------



## FishBeast (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and *

I love the creative side of designing my scape. I enjoy the scientific sice and devouring as much knowedge as possible from the internet. I am very compedative by nature and get motivation from seeing other peoples great scapes. I enjoy the forum side of things and participating with all other people who share the same excitement as myself. 

I am obsessed with moss and searching for aquatic mosses, plants and fauna in the wild. I spend countless hours and sleepless nights thinking of ways to breed shrimp or grow plants emersed. This excites me because I am cultivating my own stock for my next scape


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: Discussion: What's your favourite part of the hobby and*

I like to experiment! I like to try different light levels, co2, ferts mix it all up and start again. I learnt nothing usefull till I came here, but I love to try pushing the levels of plant growth, and experimenting with ferts. My least favourite part is co2. So wishy washy. Is it green/yellow, green/blue? Are my fish suffering? I hate drop checkers, they suck. Think I got the level right now so will try leaving it alone. 
Pruning back one week then having to do it all again 2 weeks later is very satisfying though! lol  

Edit: Cant be asked with aquascaping, next tank will be plants only.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Apr 2016)

A thread worth resurrecting, I think... 

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. Lots of new members since this was posted...


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Apr 2016)

I like the pleasure of raising healthy plants (when I can lol), combined with the interactions of fish that are calm and comfortable in their surroundings.

The best example of this i've seen, which I love; is my white cloud mountain minnows darting around the lush green monte carlo carpet; while either pecking at each other and flaring their fins in breeding behaviour


----------



## George Farmer (8 Apr 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> I like the pleasure of raising healthy plants (when I can lol), combined with the interactions of fish that are calm and comfortable in their surroundings.
> 
> The best example of this i've seen, which I love; is my white cloud mountain minnows darting around the lush green monte carlo carpet; while either pecking at each other and flaring their fins in breeding behaviour


WCMM are my favourite fish right now. So underrated and colourful in the right conditions.


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Apr 2016)

George Farmer said:


> WCMM are my favourite fish right now. So underrated and colourful in the right conditions.



agreed, I got mine a few months back; and they never fail to entertain, cheap and super hardy. I notice a lot of my females get super fat and pregnant, but I haven't been fortunate to cultivate any fry yet


----------



## Wisey (8 Apr 2016)

My most frustrating part of the hobby right now is slow growth and plant issues! My favourite part is that my fish don't seem to give a monkies that it does not look like the great aquascapes you see on here and I love feeding time when they are all out. One day I am sure I will get the plant growth I want, I tell myself that if it was easy there would be no satisfaction in it


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2016)

Love these older threads...This one is a great way of touching base with the real passion behind the hobby. Makes me wonder why it fell in to obscurity, great revive George.

I enjoy the creative process the most...even though it can be extremely frustrating at times

The gratification of reproducing a little bit of nature in my home is also a big pull for me...and that it often seems to take on a life of it's own and somehow evolve in to something more than I intended.


----------



## island lad (8 Apr 2016)

Dutch tanks are my thing above anything else. Done properly they look beautiful.


----------



## Chris Jackson (8 Apr 2016)

Interesting question. I guess that as I have a history of running the same tank setup for many years and rarely tear things down to start completely afresh my favourite aspect must be about the challenges of balance and maintaining it. I'm not a huge fan of EI probably because it is about providing non limiting levels of everything rather than learning to balance things at other levels. I love to watch and add and watch and add or reduce etc. my fascination is learning from the plants and fauna for me it is all about balance and as I recently said in another thread I think this mirrors my own search for balance in my life. I also love the photography side but then that is another hobby of mine...


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Apr 2016)

island lad said:


> Dutch tanks are my thing above anything else. Done properly they look beautiful.



+1

Love Dutch aquascapes, my own efforts attempt to replicate as best my ability can allow lol


----------



## sciencefiction (9 Apr 2016)

I love watching how things develop. I tend to always analyse things no matter what I do and that mentality applies to fish keeping.

 Sometimes I have lazy periods when I don't dose nutrients. My plants go to shits. Then I start "fixing" the deficiencies and sort of take mental notes along the way what action resolved them, how long it took, how the plants were initially affected, how their leaf shape changed subsequently, etc... I think that I almost subconsciously let things go so I can sort them after 
 When you've kept fish tanks for years, all sort of odd things happen and one learns all the time. I basically love experimenting and see what works best. I like finding my own ways and new ways and I do tend to challenge established beliefs just to see if they have any merit in practice. Many of them don't....
 Having said that, I never endanger my fish's health the slightest as long as I am aware of the dangers. My favourite part of the hobby is fish keeping, seeing my water pets happily buzzing around.  I keep mostly long lived fish and it's rewarding to keep them healthy and alive and less fearful of me 
My next most favourite part is reading, reading, reading....about all aspects of the hobby, anything really.


----------



## Gill (9 Apr 2016)

The Hobby is ever evolving, and experimentation is the key. New ways of thinking and doing things with plants,fish, shrimp etc. 
I enjoy the experimentation that scaping gives more than anything else. Seeing what works and what does not. 
Being able to watch the inhabitants interaction within an environment that you have created with your own hands. 
Watching the plants grow within and out of the tank, and how the feel of the whole scape changes depending on what the plants are doing. 
Enjoying other people interacting with the scape and peering in to see what certain things are. and then explain about what is inside and where certain inhabitants come from. 

Just last night, with the Insularium. It was fascinating at 7-8pm being able to witness how the shrimp react within it. They slowly emerge from wherever they have been during the day. and watch them forage amongst the plants. Seeing how curious they are whenever a new plant is introduced into the scape. As they clamber all over the plants 
Also watching the pipefish predate in every nook  and cranny they can get into, to find shrimplets, cyclops etc to eat.


----------



## roundasapound (18 May 2016)

My favourite part is watching everything evolve and helping to maintaining a world for the plants and fauna.  Seeing everything flourish (when I'm doing a good job).
Also love how the fish and shrimpies are characters in their own right.  Seeing how they react to changes I make in the tank.  For example.. since adding the 2700l powerhead in a 64l tank, the phantom tetra has been on a suicide rollercoaster ride and keeps going back for more, the corys are constantly riding the waves.. the bamboo shrimpies have been named: Mr Miyagi, Rocky, Rambo and Bruce Lee (if you see them infront of the powerhead you'll understand why  ).. the Amanos are busy doing God knows what.  Sometimes I wonder if they're dead or in the filter until I see a few walking over the substrate or in the Ludwiga.
Love it as a hobby.. though it's more of a commitment as lives depend on me.


----------



## Derek113 (25 May 2016)

For me its all about the fish. To build/design a scape for a specific fish. For us to have the ability to mimic nature, to create something that reflects what is real, and its all in your home.

I enjoy looking at what i have made and thinking, i done that. Watching it all change over the months/years and in the end creating something new.

I love when people ask if i have any "pets" and i say fish. Watch them roll their eyes. Just show them a picture and you can see the amazement on their face.

Another aspect is how aquariums open new doors. My first aquarium was a fish bowl that housed two funfair gold fish.


----------



## jayp (25 May 2016)

I love the all consuming research ...the beauty found along the way in viewing amazing scapes . I am a gardener by profession so to me its gardening in my living room ,,,the satisfaction in looking at a creation that works and pleases the eye, the fish enjoying the environment created. I never tire of it


----------

